
Oregon Man Fined for Doing Math Without a License Speaks Out - TDL
http://reason.com/blog/2017/06/02/oregon-man-who-was-fined-for-doing-math
======
BentFranklin
He was fined for calling himself an engineer without being licensed, stupidly,
in front of the board that regulates such things. Also, an electrical engineer
isn't licensed to do traffic engineering. There are good reasons for these
things. If he just limited himself to doing math and physics he wouldn't have
been fined.

